# 

## Krukosz

Witam wszystkich,

Jestem na etapie koncepcji projektu budowlanego. W tym momencie wychodzi po podłogach 245m2 po obrysie zewnętrznym (same pomieszczenia, wraz z garażem i kotłownią mają 180m2 powierzchni). Dom z poddaszem, dach typu "stodoła". Wychodziliśmy od czegoś podobnego jak Dom w Świetliku Archona (wersja z garażem 1-st).

Przeliczając sobie koszty materiałów na ściany to w moim przypadku różnica pomiędzy najtańszym YTONGiem a Silką wychodzi jakieś 3000zł na cały dom. Projektant oraz znajomy, który budował niedawno chwalą bardzo silkę, a najbardziej przemówił do mnie brak problemów z wieszaniem czegokolwiek na silce w porównaniu do porothermu. Betonu komórkowego nie rozważałem w ogóle.

Chciałbym się zapytać jak mają się wyceny projektów do stanu deweloperskiego ze strony Archona do rzeczywistości? Rozmawiałem z kilkoma wykonawcami w tym tygodniu, na wstępną wycenę muszę poczekać z tydzień. Wg Archon "wycena droga" wychodzi jakieś 500 000zł do stanu deweloperskeigo (a tamten projekt jest bardziej skomplikowany od mojego - mam prostszą konstrukcję ścian nośnych, nie ma skomplikowanych podciągów), dach jest prosty. 

Z rzeczy, które jestem w stanie zrobić sam to elektryka (a chce dodatkowo skrętkę od ethernetu + tv/sat w każdym pokoju) - ile jestem w stanie zaoszczędzić na robociźnie elektryki? 

Dodatkowo - czy cena 400zł/m2 płyty fundamentowej jest wyceną realną, drogą czy może zbyt optymistyczna? W jednym z postów z tego roku ktoś napisał, ze za płytę 205m2 zapłacił 60tys, a więc wyszło mu 300zł/m2. Mam dość trudne warunki geotechniczne - wysoko wody gruntowe. Sąsiedzi mówili, że ze zwykłymi fundamentami mieli sporo zabawy. Da się, ale czy z dodatkowym przygotowaniem gruntu wyjdzie bardzo podobnie.

Budowa w okolicach Poznania.

----------


## Karasso

przy tak dużym domu zapomnij o 500k PLN za stan deweloperski. okolice 700 k PLN bedą realne. Ytong vs silka bez różnicy buduj z tego co wyjdzie taniej

----------


## Krukosz

Czyli po prostu założyć 3000zł/m2 po podłodze?

----------


## pandzik

Widełki sobie załóż to się prędzej wstrzelisz.  

Cięzki sobie czas wybrałeś.  Każdy scenariusz  tego co bedzie za pół roku jest realny.

----------


## Krukosz

Chciałbym się zmieścić w 500tys za stan deweloperski (gdzie elektrykę jestem w stanie zrobić sam). Po prostu wychodzi na to, że wyceny projektów na stronach są zbyt optymistyczne.Po szybkim przeliczeniu dom musiałby mieć jakieś 160m po podłodze.

----------


## boconek03

Nie ma szans na 500tyś zł. Buduję podobny metraż i już prawie tyle włożyłem a mam ledwo ssz z tynkami choć dużo zależy od jakości wykończenia, ilości okien i masa innych rzeczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> najbardziej przemówił do mnie brak problemów z wieszaniem czegokolwiek na silce w porównaniu do porothermu. Betonu komórkowego nie rozważałem w ogóle.


A na czym ma polegać problem z wieszaniem?
To na ścianie działowej 12cm z BK






> Chciałbym się zapytać jak mają się wyceny projektów do stanu deweloperskiego ze strony Archona do rzeczywistości?


Nijak. Już w momencie sporządzania kosztorys jest nieaktualny. Do tego instalacje to % SSZ - a to w dzisiejszych czasach oznacza, że cała kwota z takiej wyceny może wystarczy na kotłownię z PC. Na całą hydraulikę, rekuperację, elektrykę wydasz co najmniej drugie tyle - szybciej bliżej 3x to, co w kosztorysie. W miarę to SSZ można przyjmować jako w miarę realny.




> Rozmawiałem z kilkoma wykonawcami w tym tygodniu, na wstępną wycenę muszę poczekać z tydzień. Wg Archon "wycena droga" wychodzi jakieś 500 000zł do stanu deweloperskeigo


Ja więcej wydałem na ponad 2x mniejszy dom - dawniej (niższe ceny) i bez fanaberii typu PC czy płyta fundamentowa. Jak w milionie ze stanem deweloperskim się zmieścisz (z zagospodarowaniem terenu i instalacjami) to gratulacje.




> Z rzeczy, które jestem w stanie zrobić sam to elektryka (a chce dodatkowo skrętkę od ethernetu + tv/sat w każdym pokoju) - ile jestem w stanie zaoszczędzić na robociźnie elektryki?


Zależy od standardu. Jak robocizna będzie z 10K (z pomiarami i dokumentacją), a materiał z 15K brutto, to na materiale stracisz ponad 1800 i narobisz się oszczędzając w sumie 8200zł.





> Dodatkowo - czy cena 400zł/m2 płyty fundamentowej jest wyceną realną


Skoro dostałeś taką wycenę to nie tylko jest realna, ale rzeczywista. Projekty płyt są tak różne, że trudno zgadywać. Jeden ma 20cm i niewiele stali plus zbrojenie rozproszone, inny ładnych kilka ton stali (dwie warstwy siatek 12 z małym okiem) i 35 cm.

----------


## boconek03

Na ścianie z porotherma nie ma problemu z wieszaniem czegokolwiek. Kto Ci takie bajki naopowiadał?

----------


## Krukosz

Dobra, czyli jakie zalozenia moge poczynic jezeli chodzi o cenę?

Jaki procent stanu deweloperskiego to SSZ?

----------


## Janekk1234

Ja do zamieszkania kończę właśnie dom 185m2 za wszystko wyjdzie 510tys. Razem z meblami, AGD. Bez działki oczywiście.

----------


## kemot_p

Ja jestem na finiszu stanu deweloperskiego, wydałem 330, do końca deweloperskiego brakuje mi jeszcze szamba, instalacji gazowej, ocieplenia podłogi strychu i wyposażenia kotłowni (piec, zasobnik, hydrofor). Szacuję, że w 370 tyś zł. się zamknę czyli w przeliczeniu na mkw - ok. 2,5 tys. zł. 
Natomiast SSZ wyniósł mnie 168 tyś zł.

----------


## Krukosz

> Ja jestem na finiszu stanu deweloperskiego, wydałem 330, do końca deweloperskiego brakuje mi jeszcze szamba, instalacji gazowej, ocieplenia podłogi strychu i wyposażenia kotłowni (piec, zasobnik, hydrofor). Szacuję, że w 370 tyś zł. się zamknę czyli w przeliczeniu na mkw - ok. 2,5 tys. zł. 
> Natomiast SSZ wyniósł mnie 168 tyś zł.





> Ja do zamieszkania kończę właśnie dom 185m2 za wszystko wyjdzie 510tys. Razem z meblami, AGD. Bez działki oczywiście.


Panowie, a ta powierzchnia jaką podajecie to jest powierzchnia netto budynku, powierzchnia po obrysie zewnętrznym czy powierzchnia użytkowa? Przy skosach te 3 wartości potrafią się znacznie rozjechać.

Szukam jakiegoś przelicznika do oszacowania na jaki metraż mnie stać a do tego trzeba dołożyć jakiś zapas.

----------


## Janekk1234

Ja mam 185m2 użytkowej.

----------


## kemot_p

Ja podałem powierzchnię po podłodze - do stanu deweloperskiego każdy metr, nieważne salonu czy kotłowni, pod skosami czy pełnej wysokości kosztuje tyle samo.

----------


## boconek03

jaki jest sens porównywać kto ile zapłacił jak można na każdym etapie oszczędzać albo grubo wydawać. Można dać najtańsze panele z castoramy albo deski 500zł za m2 i tak z wszystkim.

----------


## kemot_p

Przecież nie rozmawiamy o wykończeniówce, gdzie ceny mogą się znacznie różnić - piszemy o stanie deweloperskim.

----------


## Robinson74

A w jakich widełkach może kosztować porządnie zrobiona elewacja ok. 240m2 na dobrych materiałach, czyli np. tak jak wykonuje forumowy fighter.  :smile:

----------


## boconek03

200zł/m2 przynajmniej trzeba liczyć.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Przecież nie rozmawiamy o wykończeniówce, gdzie ceny mogą się znacznie różnić - piszemy o stanie deweloperskim.


Ja podałem wydatki do wprowadzenia razem z meblami.

----------


## kemot_p

A no racja  :smile:

----------


## Krukosz

Dostosowałem metraż do ceny za m2. Wychodzi mi 140m2 po podłodze, dach typu stodoła, nachylenie 35 stopni. Wymiary po obrysie 8,7x9,6 a więc powinno się dać zrobić dach na dość ekonomicznej w budowie konstrukcji.

Liczę do 4300zł/m2 za stan "do wprowadzenia". Stan do wprowadzenia to wg mnie dół pod klucz, a góra w deweloperskim. Mam nadzieję, że za te pieniądze zrobię więcej jak minimum.

----------


## Krukosz

Przy okazji mam pytanie dot. wielkości kotłowni.
W innych wątkach przeczytałem, że minimalna kubatura pomieszczenia na kocioł gazowy to 6,5 m3. Przy wysokości 2,7m daje to powierzchnie ok. 2,5m2.

Minima to minima, mam bardziej pytanie do Was jak duża powinna być kotłownia, gdzie chciałbym oprócz pieca zamontować zasobnik na wodę oraz ewentualnie rekuperator. Metraż zmniejszyłem znacznie względem pierwszego posta, i kotłownia wychodzi mi o wymiarach 1,6x2,2. 

Inna sprawa - czy w takiej kotłowni gazowej zwyczajowo montuje się ogrzewanie czy jest tu podobnie jak przy piecach na paliwo stałe, że piec sam w sobie nagrzewa pomieszczenie?

----------


## Frofo007

Ja właśnie wybudowałem Dom w Idaredach 5 (190m2 po podłodze, dach typu stodoła) pracowni Archon, trudne warunki gruntowe (wysoki poziom wody + glina). Odbiór był na początku 2020 roku.

Aktualnie w kosztorysie na stronie "średnie koszty budowy SSZ" - 273 300,00 zł netto -> 295164zł z VAT.
O ile dobrze pamiętam w kosztach SSZ jest koszt projektu, adaptacji, geodety itd.
Ja wydałem 275.000zł:

- płyta fundamentowa z 20cm XPS pod płytą + rurki ogrzewania w płycie + drenaż, wymiana gruntu na 80mc głębokości: 70tyś  (620zł za m2 :/)
- okna, rolety elektryczne, 2x drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa + somfy tahoma premium (możliwość sterowania bramą i roletami telefonem lub głosowo za pomocą asystenta Google z dowolnego miejsca na świecie) : 55tyś
- na dachu dachówka ceramiczna płaska, ogólnie przyzwoita jakość materiałów, system zlecony.

Oczywiście gdy ja się budowałem były niższe ceny niż teraz. Generalnie uważam, że Archon podaje realne kwoty i to w całkiem dobrym standardzie (czyli nie liczą najgorszych okien, blachy na dachu itd).

Na stan deweloperski poszło u mnie 530tyś z tym, że takie rzeczy jak elektryka, kanaliza, woda, wełna na poddaszu, sufity podwieszane, wentylacja mechaniczna zrobiłem sam z pomocą innych osób za bardzo niską cenę robocizny. Ogrzewanie podłogowe, montaż pompy ciepła, elewacje, tynki, posadzki robiły ekipy.
Dom spełnia wymogi WT 2021, parapety zewnętrzne z granitu, tynk caparol - przyzwoita jakość materiałów. Za ogrzewanie w lutym wyszło jakoś 200zł.

Cały dom (bo jeszcze łazienka na górze nie jest dokończona, nie ma kostki jest tylko utwardzenie + obrzeża itd.) i pod klucz z meblami (standard dobry), kostką, ogrodzeniem będzie kosztować około 675tyś. Swoją pracę + pracę znajomych wyceniam minimum na + 50tyś. Także realnie bez kosztu działki minimum 725tyś - tyle trzeba było liczyć za dobry standard. Teraz ceny są wyższe, więc myślę, że warto założyć 4000-4500zł za m2 po podłodze pod klucz jeśli wszystko zlecamy - wchodzisz i mieszkasz (czyli kompletna kuchnia, umeblowany salon, sypialnie, kostka, ogrodzenie, taras, szyld z adresem domu i skrzynka na listy  :big grin:  - wbrew pozorom sporo wydaje się na takie "drobne" rzeczy).

Edit: dodam jeszcze, że ja u siebie liczyłem wszystkie koszty, jak kupiłem np. wkręty za 7zł to doliczałem je do kosztu budowy. Tak samo wywóz śmieci. Nie liczyłem jednak prądu budowlanego i wody.

----------


## ad9

Podłączę się  :wink:  na ile szacowalibyscie koszty od SSZ do deweloperki, dom około 115 metrów? Media do podłączenia z ulicy.  Zakładamy, że wszystko robi ekipa.

----------


## polcad

> Ja właśnie wybudowałem Dom w Idaredach 5 (190m2 po podłodze, dach typu stodoła) pracowni Archon, trudne warunki gruntowe (wysoki poziom wody + glina). Odbiór był na początku 2020 roku.
> 
> Aktualnie w kosztorysie na stronie "średnie koszty budowy SSZ" - 273 300,00 zł netto -> 295164zł z VAT.
> O ile dobrze pamiętam w kosztach SSZ jest koszt projektu, adaptacji, geodety itd.
> Ja wydałem 275.000zł:


To ja napisze jak to u mnie. Dom po podlodze okolo 180m2 tez niedawno odebrany, ale faktycznie jeszcze bez elewacji i styropianu.Pod Warszawa. Podwojny mur z gazobetonu, welna w srodku, dach ocieplony welna 25cm, tynki, wylewki, sciany pomalowane, kuchnia zrobiona i wyposazona, dol domu umeblowany, deska podlogowa, gora nieumeblowana, deska podlogowa.Ogolnie dom wykonczony i wyposazony , gotowy do zamieszkania.  Calosc w takim stanie to ok 350 tys zl. Do pelni szczescia tylko elewacja zostala, ale sie ciagnie bo nie moge znalezc ludzi do jej zrobienia w normalnej cenie. Duzo robilem sam, i elewacje tez mialem robic sam, ale chce wziac dotacje na ocieplenie i musi byc rachunek, wiec nie moge robic sam. Sasiedzi robili na jesieni elewacje i dali 40zl/m2 a ja teraz otrzymuje oferty od spekulantow na nawet 180zl/m2 bez materialu. Ale predzej zrezygnuje z dotacji i sam zrobie niz dam takie pieniadze za prosta robote.
Ogolnie rozbieznosc cen w budowie domu jest ogromna, czesto 3-4 razy za te same metry. Trzeba szukac ekip i nie brac pierwszej z brzegu. Ja zawsze biore 2-3 wyceny a jak sa rozbiezne to szukam dalej az uzyskam pelen obraz rynku. Polak za ocieplenie dachu chcial 40zl/m2 a ukrainiec nawet 160zl/m2. Za te sama robote. Takze mozliwosci do przeplacenia sa ogromne. 
Ocieplenie dachu robily mi az trzy ekipy. Pierwsza wyrzucilem po miesiacu. 4-6 ludzi przez miesiac nie zrobilo nawet stelarza pod plyty. Druga ekipa po 2 tygodniach zapadla sie pod ziemie. Nawet narzedzia zostawili i zero kontaktu. Trzecia dokanczala,ale nie dokonczyla. Czesc szpachlowania i malowanie musialem robic sam.
Rodzice budowali dom dwadziescia lat temu i jak widza jakich ja mam teraz "fachowcow" to nie moga uwierzyc w to co sie dzieje na mojej budowie. Wzialem glazurnika. Plytki podlogowe zaczal ukladac na placki. Ja mu mowie"beda pekac, klej ma byc na grzebien i po calej powierzchni plytki". A ten kladzie na placki. Zaczalem wypytywac o doswiadczenie, okazalo sie , ze on jest elektrykiem , a ze nie bylo roboty dla elektryka to szef mu kazal isc ukladac plytki. Wypier....em i w koncu cale plytki ukladalem sam.
Ogrzewanie grzejnikowe kladlem sam, tylko piec gazpwy mi ktos instalowal bo gwarancje chcialem. Za gaz, caly gaz z gotowaniem, place 2000-2500zl rocznie. A nie mam jeszcze styropianu. Do pradu mam panele na dachu. Instalowane z dotacja 50%.
Do wykonczeniowki napisalem sobie program, ktory mi skanuje kilka sklepow  budowlanych i podaje ceny i przeceny materialow. Deske podlogowa z cena sklepowa 240zl/m2 kupilem za 48zl. Glazure kupilem przeceniona o 75%, lodowke o 30%, piekarnik o polowe, umywalki o polowe. Wszystko markowe. Naprawde niewiele rzeczy z wykonczeniowki i wyposazenia  kupowalem po normalnych cenach. Ale to tez wymaga "wyczekania" momentu. Nie mozna tego robic w ten sposob, ze "jade dzisiaj kupic wanne", bo kupisz drogo. Moj program skanowal ceny a jak tylko cos sie pojawilow dobrej przecenie to dawal mi znac i wtedy jechalem. To musi trwac, pol roku kupowalem piekarnik, 4 miesiace deske podlogowa. Ale jakby podliczyc wyposazenie po normalnych cenach to wyszloby drozej niz caly dom.

----------


## hipodrom

*polcad* , podzielisz się tym programem? jest gdzieś na githubie?

----------


## Robinson74

Nie sądzę, żeby polcad miał się dzielić programem, w który na pewno włożył sporo swojej pracy.

----------


## Sakufate

Cześć Polcad,

Piszę do Ciebie z pytaniem czy chciałbyś podzielić się swoim narzędziem do wyszukiwania cen produktów w sklepach budowlanych, tak aby kolejna osoba nie nabijała kasy nieuczciwym sprzedawcom... w jak to nazwałeś "normalnych" cenach.
Widziałem Twój post na forum odnośnie kosztów budowy 2020.
Nie raz już dałem się naciągnąć na sprawy typu zawiasy droższe o 5 zł, gwoździe itd. 
Jadę do innego sklepu po pierdołę i mnie to strasznie irytuje bo akurat w sklepie X jest taniej o 50% produkt w normalnej cenie niż coś co kupiłem na promocji w sklepie Y. Dla mnie to dopiero początek, jednak tak jak i Ty chciałbym "wyczekiwać" moment na dobre zakupy.
Wydaje mi się, że pewnie nie chciałeś przepłacać i nabijać kasę "zepsutej/rozpieszczonej" branży budowlanej, stąd świetny pomysł na program.
Gdybym ja tak postępował z klientami to nie miałbym pracy - przykład zamawiam deski w tartaku, a rozmowa na telefonie taka, że prawie musiałem się prosić aby mnie obsłużono. Dzisiaj w tej branży klient/inwestor czuje się jak frajer, który musi dać się przekręcić, a jak Ty się nie dasz to ktoś się znajdzie...
Fajnie, że jest więcej osób, które chcą się przeciwstawić nabijaniu w butelkę, może powoli ta branża wejdzie na właściwe tory bo cierpią klienci i uczciwi sumienni wykonawcy.

Tutaj Twój post do którego się odnoszę:



> To ja napisze jak to u mnie. (...)
> *Do wykonczeniowki napisalem sobie program*, ktory mi skanuje kilka sklepow  budowlanych i podaje ceny i przeceny materialow. Deske podlogowa z cena sklepowa 240zl/m2 kupilem za 48zl. Glazure kupilem przeceniona o 75%, lodowke o 30%, piekarnik o polowe, umywalki o polowe. Wszystko markowe. Naprawde niewiele rzeczy z wykonczeniowki i wyposazenia  kupowalem po normalnych cenach. Ale to tez wymaga "wyczekania" momentu. Nie mozna tego robic w ten sposob, ze "jade dzisiaj kupic wanne", bo kupisz drogo. Moj program skanowal ceny a jak tylko cos sie pojawilow dobrej przecenie to dawal mi znac i wtedy jechalem. To musi trwac, pol roku kupowalem piekarnik, 4 miesiace deske podlogowa. Ale jakby podliczyc wyposazenie po normalnych cenach to wyszloby drozej niz caly dom.


Pozdrawiam,
Sakufate

----------


## Frofo007

> Calosc w takim stanie to ok 350 tys zl. Do pelni szczescia tylko elewacja zostala


Metrażowo mamy podobny dom. Mam wykończony parter pod klucz a góra pomalowana i zrobiona podłoga bez mebli, nie ma docelowych schodów, jest tylko jedna łazienka. Właśnie sprawdziłem, że sama budowa tj. bez działki, ogrodzenia i utwardzenia terenu kosztowała mnie 570,5tyś (z przyłączami i papierami). Elewacje mam ukończoną, zastanawiam się skąd aż taka rozbieżność w cenie - 220,5tyś to w sumie sporo kasy. Wszystko co kupowałem również szukałem w jak najniższych cenach, dzwoniłem po hurtowniach i szukałem jak najtaniej. Wiele rzeczy kupiłem przez internet, gdzie ceny były czasami nawet 2 razy niższe niż w lokalnym sklepie budowlanym.
Z robocizną podobnie - jak nie mogłem nikogo znaleźć za przystępną cenę to robiłem sam (np. gres kładłem też sam). Także naprawdę zastanawiam się skąd aż taka różnica. Ja co prawda żadnego programu do monitorowania cen nie miałem, natomiast te droższe rzeczy co kilka dni sam monitorowałem jak zmieniają się ceny. No i np. w lokalnym sklepie gres, który mam na wszystkich podłogach w całym domu kosztował 140zł za m2. Ja go kupowałem przez internet w cenach od 85 do 92zł za m2. Za sam gres na podłogi + płytki do łazienki + ściana ze schodami w gresie zapłaciłem 23078,52zł (razem z klejem i krzyżakami). U Ciebie to by było 6,7% kosztów budowy domu za same podłogi i płytki do łazienki. Kuchnię kupiłem przez internet po niskiej (w porównaniu do stolarza) cenie. Sam ją składałem, robiłem otwory w blacie itd. Koszt kuchni na blumie w tym 2 systemy (innej firmy) do szafek narożnych, cargo, łącznie 17 szuflad blum + 3 gniazdka wysuwane z blatu, 3 przedłużacze 220v, jeden przedłużacz 400v do kuchenki indukcyjnej - 14808,98zł Do tego: lodówka do zabudowy, pochłaniacz, zmywarka, płyta indykcyjna - około 6tyś. Czyli sama kuchnia (jeszcze muszę dokupić piekarnik i mikrofalę) kosztowała 21tyś, czli 6% tego co Ty wydałeś na dom. Także u mnie same kafle i kuchnia wyszły prawie 13% tego co Ty wydałeś na cały dom. Te rzeczy kupiłem po możliwie jak najniższych cenach - nawet jak teraz sprawdzam koszt lodówki, płyty indukcyjnej itd. to w sklepach internetowych są wyższe ceny, kupiłem to wszystko w promocjach.
Inne koszty - pompa ciepła z dotacją z programu czyste powietrze wraz z całą kotłownią kosztowała 19.500zł, wentylacja mechaniczna około 15tyś (praca własna). Tak sobie myślę, że za pompa, wentylację, kuchnie oraz taką ilość gresu - wydałem naprawdę mało. Ale co z tego skoro Ty wydałeś 220tyś mniej niż ja (licząc elewacje za 30tyś to 190tyś mniej). Ciekawe skąd się biorą takie rozbieżności. O ile zapisywałeś i nie robisz z tego tajemnicy to podaj ile Cię kosztowała kotłownia, czy masz wentylacje mechaniczną jeśli tak to ile? Ile kompletna kuchnia, ile podłogi w całym domu + płytki do łazienki + elementy ozdobne na ścianach jeśli masz.

----------


## tentypmich

> Koszt kuchni na blumie w tym 2 systemy (innej firmy) do szafek narożnych, cargo, łącznie 17 szuflad blum + 3 gniazdka wysuwane z blatu, 3 przedłużacze 220v, jeden przedłużacz 400v do kuchenki indukcyjnej - 14808,98zł Do tego: lodówka do zabudowy, pochłaniacz, zmywarka, płyta indykcyjna - około 6tyś. Czyli sama kuchnia (jeszcze muszę dokupić piekarnik i mikrofalę) kosztowała 21tyś


Ile masz metrów kuchni, że wyszło aż tyle na składanych meblach z internetu ? Ile powiedział stolarz jak to nie tajemnica ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Ile masz metrów kuchni, że wyszło aż tyle na składanych meblach z internetu ? Ile powiedział stolarz jak to nie tajemnica ?


Wiele zależy od ilości szuflad, systemów i producenta - blum jak wiadomo do tanich nie należy, jednak wolę raz kupić i się nie martwić, że nagle przestanie coś działać. Tak jak pisałem mam 17 szuflad na blumie - same szuflady sporo kosztowały. Takie zwykłe szafki bez szuflad i systemów to są tanie. Ale odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie to mam 10,4 mb. zabudowy kuchennej. Jeszcze zapomniałem uwzględnić zlew z baterią - 800zł.
Nie wiem ile stolarz by zaśpiewał i nawet nie wołałem na wycenę bo kilku znajomych zlecało niedawno kuchnie i ceny były kosmiczne. Cała kuchnia już z piekarnikiem i mikrofalą, kompletnym sprzętem AGD wyjdzie około 25tyś. Mowa o szafkach i sprzęcie, bez podług, farb, kontaktów, gniazdek, lamp itd.

Dodam, że to meble z internetu na wymiar pod klienta. Samemu sobie wybierasz frony, rozmiary szafek, systemy itd.

Podobna kuchnia z Ikea kosztowała 17,5tyś, również do samodzielnego złożenia, tylko tam były zaślepki a u mnie wszystko pod wymiar co do milimetra można określić.

----------


## #Miszka

@Frofo007

Sam robiłeś korpusy z płyty meblowej, czy kupowałeś już gotowe??

----------


## tentypmich

> Wiele zależy od ilości szuflad, systemów i producenta - blum jak wiadomo do tanich nie należy, jednak wolę raz kupić i się nie martwić, że nagle przestanie coś działać. Tak jak pisałem mam 17 szuflad na blumie - same szuflady sporo kosztowały. Takie zwykłe szafki bez szuflad i systemów to są tanie. Ale odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie to mam 10,4 mb. zabudowy kuchennej. Jeszcze zapomniałem uwzględnić zlew z baterią - 800zł.
> Nie wiem ile stolarz by zaśpiewał i nawet nie wołałem na wycenę bo kilku znajomych zlecało niedawno kuchnie i ceny były kosmiczne. Cała kuchnia już z piekarnikiem i mikrofalą, kompletnym sprzętem AGD wyjdzie około 25tyś. Mowa o szafkach i sprzęcie, bez podług, farb, kontaktów, gniazdek, lamp itd.
> 
> Dodam, że to meble z internetu na wymiar pod klienta. Samemu sobie wybierasz frony, rozmiary szafek, systemy itd.
> 
> Podobna kuchnia z Ikea kosztowała 17,5tyś, również do samodzielnego złożenia, tylko tam były zaślepki a u mnie wszystko pod wymiar co do milimetra można określić.


No to faktycznie, ale wiesz czasem jak dobrze poszukasz to możesz znaleźć coś ciekawego od stolarza. Ew właśnie jak pisałeś IKEA.

----------


## Frofo007

> @Frofo007
> 
> Sam robiłeś korpusy z płyty meblowej, czy kupowałeś już gotowe??


Nie, szafki przyjechały już gotowe do montażu. Obklejone, wycięte miejsca na montaż zawiasów itd. Trzeba było tylko pobawić się z wkrętarką.

tentypmich: u stolarza wydałbym 10-15tyś więcej. U Ikea 2,5tyś. Więc po co przepłacać  :smile:

----------


## kyob

> *polcad* , podzielisz się tym programem? jest gdzieś na githubie?


Sprawdź  :spam:

----------


## #Miszka

A gdzie kupowałeś?

----------


## Frofo007

> A gdzie kupowałeś?


iform com pl

----------


## #Miszka

> iform com pl


Dzięki. Kiedyś chyba ich widziałem. 

Inna sprawa, że niestety dla mnie odpadają ze względu na wysokość szafek dolnych. Zrobiłem z IKEI (wysokość z nóżkami 88cm + blat 3cm) i drugi raz chętnie zrobiłbym jeszcze wyższe.

Raz, że masz więcej miejsca na pierdoły kuchenne, a dwa, że są wygodniejsze w użytkowaniu bo trzeba aż tak się garbić.

----------


## Frofo007

> Inna sprawa, że niestety dla mnie odpadają ze względu na wysokość szafek dolnych. Zrobiłem z IKEI (wysokość z nóżkami 88cm + blat 3cm) i drugi raz chętnie zrobiłbym jeszcze wyższe..


Ja mam 87cm + blat 3,8cm. Nóżki wysokie na 15cm. Więc wysokość taka jak u Ciebie. Dla mnie w sam raz, ale dla mojej kobiety (160cm wzrostu) wyższe byłyby już wykluczone.

----------


## e_nygma

Witam
pytanie do polcad  skąd chcesz dostać dotację na ocieplenie , bo wykańczam dom .
Z programu czyste powietrze się nie da bo na termomodernizację załapują się tylko stare domy , nowo budowane nie , tak samo jest z zakupem ogrzewania , od 1 stycznia się nie należy dla nowych domów , jedynie można dostać pożyczkę na fotowoltaikę

----------


## gawel

Możesz szybko zgłosić zakonczneie budowy i odliczyć 17/32% od dochodu w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej wydatki musisz ponieśc do końca 2021 roku a odliczyć możesz do 2024 limit wydatków 53 tys można również odliczyć PC i PV okna dzwi i wszelkie materiały izolacyjne.

----------


## e_nygma

> Możesz szybko zgłosić zakonczneie budowy i odliczyć 17/32% od dochodu w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej wydatki musisz ponieśc do końca 2021 roku a odliczyć możesz do 2024 limit wydatków 53 tys można również odliczyć PC i PV okna dzwi i wszelkie materiały izolacyjne.



No nie jestem pewien, czutając np https://ksiegowosc.infor.pl/podatki/...w-budowie.html 
chyba że kierownik budowy nadstawi karku i podpisze zakonczenie budowy mimo jej nie zakonczenia bo bez ocieplenia jest niezgodna z projektem i wydanym nań pozwoleniem.
Oprócz tego wyjaśniałem kwestie dofinansowania zakupu pompy ciepla , i można było dostać dopłatę tylko do końca 2019 r dla nowych domów , od 2020 obowiązują wytyczne  ekoprojekt 2021 czy jakoś tak i domy oddawane do użytku po 1 stycznia 2020 musza spełniać wymagania budowlane na rok 2021 i dopłaty nie obowiązują ale jak się Wam udaje jakoś ominąć te przepisy to gratuluję .

----------


## muszkieter7

Moje orientacyjne koszty, wymiana gruntu i nasyp + metr ponad poziom 12 tyś, płyta fundamentowa  pełna zbrojona fi 12 góra dół gr. 25 cm ok 100 M2 z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, chudziak 20 cm, xps 20cm, bok 10 cm. Folia 120 M2 PVC gr 1 mm łącznie 40000 zł, murowanie ścian nośnych ytong energo plus 36,5 cm, ścianki działowe, strop lany plus lane schody 82000zł, konstrukcja dachu, rzeźbienie krokwi, plus deskowanie, papowanie papa pv250 22000 zł, okna plus drzwi wejściowe 24000zł. Łącznie 180000 zł za dom o powierzchni 112 m użytkowych, Armanda xs

----------


## szaradan

Ten temat wpędzi w kłopoty z rozgrzebaną budową niejednego człowieka. A dlaczego? Bo jeden z użytkowników, który chwali się jak tanio zbudował nie chciał dać namiarów na tak tanią ekipę bo ona to zrobiła tylko po znajomości. Dlatego na takie tematy należy patrzeć przez palce. Jednej albo drugiej osobie na dziesięciu się uda bo ma kogoś po znajomości i się pochwali jak to tanio wybudował a pozostałych ośmiu będzie się w trakcie budowy zastanawiać czemu jemu się nie udaje.

PS czy jest szansa na odzyskanie konta jak utraciło się dostęp do maila?

----------


## maaszak

Moge podać ile ja płaciłem za SSO (bez konstrukcji dachu), bo tyle mam teraz zrobione (start wrzesień 2020): 160 tys. PLN za 120m2 zabudowy, parterówka.
Razem, usługa kompleksowa (rbocizna+matreriał) mnie nic nie interesuje (tzn. poza codziennym nadzorem) firmą nie najtańszą ale też nie najdroższą w moim regionie. W tym normalna hydroizolacja nie żadne dysperbity, fundamenty tradycyjne ławy, ściany silikaty, strop gęstożebrowy.

----------


## tentypmich

> Moge podać ile ja płaciłem za SSO (bez konstrukcji dachu), bo tyle mam teraz zrobione (start wrzesień 2020): 160 tys. PLN za 120m2 zabudowy, parterówka.
> Razem, usługa kompleksowa (rbocizna+matreriał) mnie nic nie interesuje (tzn. poza codziennym nadzorem) firmą nie najtańszą ale też nie najdroższą w moim regionie. W tym normalna hydroizolacja nie żadne dysperbity, fundamenty tradycyjne ławy, ściany silikaty, strop gęstożebrowy.


z jakiego projektu budujesz? Miałeś w projekcie strop gęstożerowy czy wiązary i zmieniałeś?

----------


## maaszak

> z jakiego projektu budujesz? Miałeś w projekcie strop gęstożerowy czy wiązary i zmieniałeś?


Projekt indywidualny. 
Jak zacząłem myśleć o budowie to koncepcja wiązarów mi się spodobała. Ale nie chciałem sufitów podwieszanych a bez sufitów odkryte wiązary nie wyglądają zbyt atrakcyjnie (np. płytki kolczaste). W międzyczasie kombinowałem z izolacją dachu nakrokwiową PIR, by całkiem odsłonić konstrukcję więźby dachowej, ale żeby to faktycznie dobrze wyglądało to musiałaby być i tak więźba tradycyjna z drewna struganego - generalnie koszty w kosmos. 
Jeszcze zanim trafiłem do architekta ze swoją koncepcją doszedłem do wniosku, że przy mojej parterówce bardziej oszczędne rozwiązanie to ocieplenie stropu i poddasze nieużytkowe, a to najwygodniej będzie zrobić na stropie betonowym czy gestożebrowym, ale jak mówię przede wszystkim chciałem uniknąć sufitów podwieszanych.

----------


## tentypmich

> Projekt indywidualny. 
> Jak zacząłem myśleć o budowie to koncepcja wiązarów mi się spodobała. Ale nie chciałem sufitów podwieszanych a bez sufitów odkryte wiązary nie wyglądają zbyt atrakcyjnie (np. płytki kolczaste). W międzyczasie kombinowałem z izolacją dachu nakrokwiową PIR, by całkiem odsłonić konstrukcję więźby dachowej, ale żeby to faktycznie dobrze wyglądało to musiałaby być i tak więźba tradycyjna z drewna struganego - generalnie koszty w kosmos. 
> Jeszcze zanim trafiłem do architekta ze swoją koncepcją doszedłem do wniosku, że przy mojej parterówce bardziej oszczędne rozwiązanie to ocieplenie stropu i poddasze nieużytkowe, a to najwygodniej będzie zrobić na stropie betonowym czy gestożebrowym, ale jak mówię przede wszystkim chciałem uniknąć sufitów podwieszanych.


Właśnie też się mocno nad tym zastanawiam co wybrać wiązary czy strop betonowy, akurat w tych dwóch projektach które mi się podobają są zastosowane wiązary, więc dochodzi zmiana przy adaptacji + konstruktor. Nie wiem też jak to wyjdzie cenowo, na te projekty wiązary z montażem dostałem kilka wycen między 24-27 tyś zł netto.

----------


## maaszak

> Właśnie też się mocno nad tym zastanawiam co wybrać wiązary czy strop betonowy, akurat w tych dwóch projektach które mi się podobają są zastosowane wiązary, więc dochodzi zmiana przy adaptacji + konstruktor. Nie wiem też jak to wyjdzie cenowo, na te projekty wiązary z montażem dostałem kilka wycen między 24-27 tyś zł netto.


Ja mam policzone strop + wieniec: 28 tys. (materiał+robocizna+sporo przepustów pod wentylację). Więc w sumie podobnie. Pozostaje otynkować, a przy wiązarach musiałbym robić sufit podwieszany, więc pewnie wyjdzie podobnie. Sufit podwieszany łatwiej wykonać samemu niż tynkować, więc tu może być oszczędność.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja mam policzone strop + wieniec: 28 tys. (materiał+robocizna+sporo przepustów pod wentylację). Więc w sumie podobnie.


Dodaj jeszcze więźbę.
Strop monolityczny + więźba z certyfikowanego drewna wyjdzie znacznie drożej. Z niecertyfikowanego - niewiele drożej.
Ale strop monolityczny, poza kosztem, ma same przewagi. Wycisza, usztywnia, zwiększa bezpieczeństwo pożarowe, powiesisz co chcesz gdzie chcesz.

----------


## maaszak

> Dodaj jeszcze więźbę.


Fakt. 
Więźba na dach dwuspadowy 40st bez deskowania. Mam wycene z dobrej firmy: 7 tys. robocizna + 8,5 tys. materiał (drewno z transportem i mocowania). 
Mam też inne wyceny, ale na komplet z pokryciem dachu, więc trudno oszacować samą konstrukcję.

----------


## tentypmich

No czyli mamy 36 tyś zł. Wiązary na dach kopertowy 183m2/200m2 miałem wyceny tak jak pisałem wyżej 24-27 tyś zł netto razem z transportem i robocizną.

----------


## Nurek_

Podsumowując 
- strop betonowy + więźba 43 tyś
- wiązary - ok 27-28 tyś
Wychodzi 15 koła różnicy

Ale - sufit betonowy tynkujesz za ok 40 zł/m2, sufity podwieszane to ok 100 zł/m2. Przy 100m2 masz 6k w plecy przy wiązarach.
Przy wiązarach: jeśli chcesz móc chodzić po strychu, to przydałoby się strop zadeskować - koszt jakieś 3-4 tyś. Jeśli chcesz jakiś stryszek na graty - to parę płyt OSB podłogę, jakieś legary - licz kolejne 2 tysiące.

Przy stropie betonowym będziesz miał ścianki nośne wewnątrz domu - wyjdzie trochę więcej bloczka na fundamenty - koszt jakieś max 2 tyś.

Ogólnie, do stropu betonowego dołożysz pewnie z 10 tys. względem wiązarów, ale jak pisał Kaizen - to rozwiązanie znacznie lepsze.

----------


## tentypmich

> Podsumowując 
> - strop betonowy + więźba 43 tyś
> - wiązary - ok 27-28 tyś
> Wychodzi 15 koła różnicy
> 
> Ale - sufit betonowy tynkujesz za ok 40 zł/m2, sufity podwieszane to ok 100 zł/m2. Przy 100m2 masz 6k w plecy przy wiązarach.
> Przy wiązarach: jeśli chcesz móc chodzić po strychu, to przydałoby się strop zadeskować - koszt jakieś 3-4 tyś. Jeśli chcesz jakiś stryszek na graty - to parę płyt OSB podłogę, jakieś legary - licz kolejne 2 tysiące.
> 
> Przy stropie betonowym będziesz miał ścianki nośne wewnątrz domu - wyjdzie trochę więcej bloczka na fundamenty - koszt jakieś max 2 tyś.
> ...


A jak wygląda jeszcze kwestia docieplenia stropu betonowego? Na strychu muszę rozkładać styropian i potem na to jeszcze wylewka?

----------


## Nurek_

> A jak wygląda jeszcze kwestia docieplenia stropu betonowego? Na strychu muszę rozkładać styropian i potem na to jeszcze wylewka?


Albo tak, albo wersja ekonomiczna - rozkładasz wełnę z rolki

----------


## casual

Ale dylatuje się jakoś styropian czy wełnę? Idą na to  kantówki? Aby po tym chodzić też pewnie jakieś koszta trzeba ponieść?

----------


## jambos

Nie wiem czy to zda egzamin, ale myślałem o styropianie na stropie i żeby nie robić wylewki (strych nie jest użytkowy, tylko tyle co przez wyłaz strychowy będzie można wejść) tylko zaciągnąć to klejem i siatką do styropianu. Chodzić po tym będzie raczej można a i styropian nie będzie narażony na warunki atmosferyczne, ewentualnie to jeszcze zagruntować.

----------


## Nurek_

Jeśli strych nieużytkowy, to można po prostu rozłożyć wełnę i tyle. Nie ma potrzeby przykrywania tego czymkolwiek, chyba że dla estetyki najtańszą membraną.
Ewentualnie jak chcemy stryszek na graty, to na części dać legary i na to płytę OSB. Chyba, że chcesz chodzić po całości, to wtedy tak na całość - tylko po co?

Ze styropianem i klejem też mogłoby być, ale obawiam się, że do przy chodzeniu nawet siatka z klejem będzie pękać na łączeniach. Jabyś chciał na części jakiś stryszek, to też rzuciłbym na to jeszcze OSB

Ogólnie wełna w takim wypadku wychodzi taniej niż styropian.

----------


## cactus

Wełna pyli i generalnie jest syfem. Jesli będzie tam ktoś chodził choćby raz na dwa tygodnie to trzeba dać styropian i czymś przykryć, chocby najcieńszym osb.

----------


## jambos

Zostało trochę desek po szalowaniu stropu, nadają się na to, czy bez impregnacji to lepiej nie kombinować?

----------


## cactus

Deski pod dachem mogą lezeć setki lat i nic im nie bedzie, dopoki nie bedzie tam wilgoci.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wszystkim budującym dom polecam korzystać z jakiegoś narzędzia


Stówka za coś, co każdy arkusz kalkulacyjny (w tym darmowe) obskoczy to sporo. No i nawet jak ktoś nie zna żadnego arkusza, to oswajając go nabędzie umiejętności przydatne w wielu innych miejscach.

----------

